# Hornets 2009-2010 Schedule



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/hornets/schedule/


Televised games- 7 on NBATV, 3 on TNT, 6 on ESPN.

Season opener @ San Antonio
7 of the first 11 on the road
Home opener vs. Sacramento
8 of the last 11 at home
Season finale @ Houston


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> http://www.nba.com/hornets/schedule/
> 
> 
> Televised games- 7 on NBATV, 3 on TNT, 6 on ESPN.
> ...


It's really not that bad of a schedule. It's certainly a lot better than the murder's row schedule the bees ended with last season.


----------

